# XP dish



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 20, 2005)

The given for tonight:lamb shoulder arm chops,couscous,dried porcini mushrooms,smoke dried tomatoes julienne,cayenne,fresh goat milk.I would: soak mushrooms,add to couscous(liquids& all),cayenne,ghee,cook.Cook chops in evoo/butter medium rare,remove from skillet.In same skillet reduce milk to cream thickness with the tomatoes.Poor over chops on a couscous bed.You would: ?


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 20, 2005)

Run as fast as I can.....


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 20, 2005)

Why?Alternatives?Corn dogs over mac&cheese,topped with pineapple"hawaiian style"?You with me Rainee...?


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 22, 2005)

Results from XP dish:the couscous turned out very well, earthy with a mild after burn.The surprise came with the goat milk reduction(milk from freshly squizzed goat),turned out incredibly sweet,almost a light caramel & about the same color(I'm thincking custard already),but not suitable for lamb.So made a pesto for the chops,the combination earthy couscous & "bright" pesto/lamb was right on.


----------

